# Benchtop router table, Bosch or Kreg or other?



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

I need to get a benchtop router table, tomorrow, and am considering the Kreg and the Bosch both of which I can get locally.

Anyone have any thoughts on either of these or another? I want to keep it around $200. i looked at the Ryobi and I just can't, just can't. :no:

Thanks any and all.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...sult&ct=image&resnum=7&sqi=2&ved=0CF4Q8gIwBg#

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ult&ct=result&resnum=2&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQ8wIwAQ#


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Specific experience with either of those I can't give, but my opinion of the two:

I like the openness of the Kreg for installing and setting router depth. You can never have too much room to work in there. However, I like the flat "feet" on the Bosch that can be used to clamp or screw down to the table for extra stability, which you're going to need if you're running any kind of length through the machine.

Have you considered making your own portable table? They're not overly difficult to make, can be done fairly quickly, and don't cost any more than a few scraps of 2x4 and plywood to build it.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

I have seen the Bosch in person and it seems pretty stable.
Have not seen the Kreg up close so I dont know. But Kreg is 
known for some pretty good products, a little higher priced but
decent quality.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I've seen the Kreg but have not used it. Seems very stable & well made.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Get the Kreg, more accessories available for it.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

After getting a hands on look at the Jessem, I think I'm sold. It was sitting side by side with the Kreg at Woodcraft. I liked the Kreg, but this one seemed sturdier. Plus, you could get some dust collection out of it. The Bosch never impressed me much. Bench Dog also makes a good portable unit. 

http://www.jessem.com/BENCH_TOP_ROUTER_TABLE.html


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> After getting a hands on look at the Jessem, I think I'm sold. It was sitting side by side with the Kreg at Woodcraft. I liked the Kreg, but this one seemed sturdier. Plus, you could get some dust collection out of it. The Bosch never impressed me much. Bench Dog also makes a good portable unit.
> 
> http://www.jessem.com/BENCH_TOP_ROUTER_TABLE.html


I am leaning to the Kreg, good feedback thanks all. Rustbucket, as I am going to woodcraft I will check out the Jessem as well, thanks.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> After getting a hands on look at the Jessem, I think I'm sold. It was sitting side by side with the Kreg at Woodcraft. I liked the Kreg, but this one seemed sturdier. Plus, you could get some dust collection out of it. The Bosch never impressed me much. Bench Dog also makes a good portable unit.
> 
> http://www.jessem.com/BENCH_TOP_ROUTER_TABLE.html


That's the unit the guys at woodcraft recommended to me. Def looked much nicer built and better materials than the kreg and Bosch.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

This Rousseau I will check out as well.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2006536/19543/Portable-Router-Table-Benchtop-Model-3110.aspx


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd get the Rousseau, I've always been happy with their products and they are made right here in WA. Probably can't go wrong with the Kreg either.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

I have a jessem, and it's about 5 years old. It's been pretty abused so far and it still holds absolute precission.

Mike


----------



## sttalex (Dec 12, 2016)

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I have a jessem, and it's about 5 years old. It's been pretty abused so far and it still holds absolute precission.
> 
> Mike


Now, It is hard to find a Jessem router table, I think this brand is out of the market or I am wrong! Because I searched Amazon and din't fund Jessem products!

Admin: http://oydeals.com/bosch-ra1171-cabinet-style-router-table/


----------



## JFM constr (Jul 26, 2014)

bench top tools require a clear place on a bench top -valuable realistate on a jobsight .means you also have to bring /have a bench top .rousseau makes one that folds open and stands about 38" tall .have it ,fence is fine .
that said I agree with previous poster -make what you need . easy to drop a router from a piece of plywood and make up the exact specific fence you need for the project at hand .clamp plywood off something stable and your set .


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Skip the Bosch. I own it and I'm not a fan. I will be replacing it next yr.


----------

